# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  الكمبيوتر المحمول Toshiba Qosmio X770 مخصص للألعاب ( مميز لمحبين الألعاب )

## mohamed73

*الكمبيوتر المحمول Toshiba Qosmio X770 مخصص للألعاب ( مميز لمحبين الألعاب )*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *توشيبا تجهز  لاطلاق خليفة للجهازان Qosmio X500 و Qosmio X505  الحاسبان المحمولان المخصصان للألعاب والجديد والقادم وبقوه هو X770 والذي  أصبح يستخدم مواد معدنيه أكثر من مجرد فقط بلاستيك  والشاشه بدلا من أن تكو  18.4 أصبحت 17.3 أنش بنفس درجة الوضوح 1920 في 1080 بيكسل . الحاسب سيوفر  لك عدد من الخيارات ولكن المواصفات الأساسيه تبدأ من عند المعالج Core  i7-2630QM والذاكره العشوائية 8 جيجابايت والسعه 1.25 تيرابايت ومعالج  الرسوميات NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560M .*   *هنالك موديل آخر وهو X770 3D لأضافة تقنية الأبعاد الثلاثيه   والتي تحمل كاميرا مدمجه تدعم تقنية الأبعاد الثلاثيه  ولاننسى نظارتين لك  أنت ولزميلك .موعد الأصدار الأسابيع القليله القادمه والسعر يبدأ من 1850  دولار*

----------


## hassan riach

مشكور  اخي

----------

